# John Deere 1050 Clutch Replacement



## Dan England (Aug 26, 2018)

Just replaced entire clutch assembly, throw out bearing, oil seal behind my refurbished fly wheel (but not that bearing). Had a hard time pulling it back together! Main 2 stage shaft when it got aligned would slide out when i pushed it together. After about 3 hrs of trying, it did get back together. Is it possible to bolt it back together, with the gear not in the right place? I decided to jack up back rear tire and see if the clutch and gears would function properly before putting oil and hydraulic fluids back in (no starter or power hooked up). This experiment resulted with the big rear tire locked and not turning in either of the high or low range gears and in any of the 4 forward gears or in reverse. When I shift the range gear to neutral. The rear tire spends great!

Do I really need to break the tractor in two again? Clutch foot pressure feels great.

Are there some electrical safety switches causing this range selector from allowing the rear tire to Turn?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I thought I answered this, but here goes again. The Yanmar tractor *that is the JD 1050* requires the release stack to be properly positioned with all the components in the proper order of assembly, and the release linkage properly positioned. It is also common the clutch plates, one or both, get installed backwards resulting in a failure to release.
Start with verifying your linkage, and eliminating the possible glitches. Also be absolutely certain the clutch is fully depressed when you spin the tire by hand.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

If you had to bolt the tractor back together chances are good that something was not aligned properly. Tractor should roll back together easily when things are assembled properly and splines are aligned. Chances are you bent the clutch disk. or something more serious if you had to draw it together with the bolts.


----------

